# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Что написано на фотографии?

## BappaBa

Что написано на фотографии?

----------


## translationsnmru

> Что написано на фотографии?

 Der Russe mu

----------


## Оля

Der Russe muss sterben, damit wir leben.
~ Русские должны умереть, чтобы мы могли жить. 
Ниже - die stramme 6. Kompanie - _[какая-то] шестая рота_. Что здесь значит stramme, честно говоря, не догоняю...

----------


## ingberlin

Что значет "OU"? - Кaкой место это был?

----------


## ST

ost ukraine, наверно

----------


## BappaBa

Спасибо всем за помощь!

----------


## chaika

крепкая шестая рота

----------


## kt_81

Как-то так (c), ага. Крепкая, подтянутая. В те времена, я думаю, в этом слове также был оттенок подчинения, типа пионерского "Готов? - Всегда готов!!!". 
eine stramme Haltung — молодцеватая выправка, подтянутость
stramm stehen - стоять навытяжку 
OU = Ortsunterkunft, то есть, дословно "место расположения". В письмах домой иногда наверное нельзя было называть конкретный населённый пункт. Да и просто удобно, когда не знаешь, где точно находишься.

----------

